# Blue Rodeo



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I live in Kirkland Lake, a small town in Northern Ontario. For some reason Blue Rodeo picked here as a spot on their latest tour.

They actually played here in 1995 or 96' - cant remember but I saw them as well, and it was a great show.

This time they are playing in a local college auditorium which has had in the recent past Paul James, Randy Bachman and Tom Cochrane & Red Rider. There are 500 seats, and tickest sold out in under 24 hours.

Not bad for a town of about 7500 people. Good thing I got my 2 last night... they went on sale at noon and were out by early this morning.

I love Blue Rodeo... always tasteful and the mix of various styles of music and great playing & singing rocks!

AJC


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

They are great! Seen them as part of a weekend of drag racing at Grand Bend Motorplex. So there are 2 great things you have. Tickets and living in northern Ontario.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Cool. They always seem to put on a good show. 

I have a love/hate relationship with Kirkland Lake. 

I got my ass kicked and nose broken in an all out street fight there ca. 1979 - me and 4 buds out for a night on the town got mugged by a bunch of townies fired up on PCP and Molsons Export.

I swore I would never go back, but got sent back there for work for a few weeks in the fall and met a beautiful girl kksjur <bedsprings>, lots of nice folks and had a great and prosperous work experience.

My mom was from Swastika too. :smile:

Pete


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ask Jim if he still own's a 66' Tele with a minhumbucker in the neck position. I only saw them once. They, at the time we still recording the album with *Try* on it. It was at the Bruinswick house in tranna. Jim had that Tele which was exactly like mine ( black too) and is within a month or so of mine as well. Being a bar and an small band I was able to approach him. I have tried to find out but can't.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Cool. They always seem to put on a good show.
> 
> I have a love/hate relationship with Kirkland Lake.
> 
> ...


Well, I was only 9 at the time - so I probably wasnt in the gang that beat you up.. 

Swas just had their 100th anniversary last summer. We played a gig as part of the festivities. Did you mom come back for the party?

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Ask Jim if he still own's a 66' Tele with a minhumbucker in the neck position. I only saw them once. They, at the time we still recording the album with *Try* on it. It was at the Bruinswick house in tranna. Jim had that Tele which was exactly like mine ( black too) and is within a month or so of mine as well. Being a bar and an small band I was able to approach him. I have tried to find out but can't.


I tried to stay away from the brunny when I was a student at UofT in 89-92. Too much fighting and drunken debauchery :smile:

I will print this off and try and get it to Jim. In the auditorium they are playing in, I should be able to fold it into a paper airplane and send it down right at his feet. :smile:

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> I tried to stay away from the brunny when I was a student at UofT in 89-92. Too much fighting and drunken debauchery :smile:
> 
> I will print this off and try and get it to Jim. In the auditorium they are playing in, I should be able to fold it into a paper airplane and send it down right at his feet. :smile:
> 
> AJC


NONE of my emails got there !!!! thanx bud


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> Well, I was only 9 at the time - so I probably wasnt in the gang that beat you up..
> 
> Swas just had their 100th anniversary last summer. We played a gig as part of the festivities. Did you mom come back for the party?
> 
> AJC


No, mom passed away back in the 80's. I'm sure she would have gone if she was still around though. You know those northern girls. :smile:

Do (did?) you know Howie Parker by any chance? (if you played hockey as a kid in KL you might). He was the first guy to ever show me a chord on a guitar. 

Pete


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Every two years the large Canadian Company I work for has a HUGE black tie dinner for it's 5 year + employees. There is a "special and secret" guest band and two years ago it was Great Big Sea. the first one I went to had Blue Rodeo. I have seen them many, many times they always sound great, but that night? man they looked like they wanted to be anywhere but there. It was a good night tho. Rick Mercer was the m-c and he was amazing. Wonder who the special guest will be this year???


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> No, mom passed away back in the 80's. I'm sure she would have gone if she was still around though. You know those northern girls. :smile:
> 
> Do (did?) you know Howie Parker by any chance? (if you played hockey as a kid in KL you might). He was the first guy to ever show me a chord on a guitar.
> 
> Pete



Sorry about your mom... she would have loved it though, there were more people in Swas than ever! Big party for about 4 days.

I was one of the very few growing up who had a lot of trouble skating, and therefore I was no hockey player... I took guitar and brass lessons instead :smile:

I guess every band has their off night- but I hope this isnt going to be one of them...

Its not untill mid January 2010 though.

AJC


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Every two years the large Canadian Company I work for has a HUGE black tie dinner for it's 5 year + employees. There is a "special and secret" guest band and two years ago it was Great Big Sea. the first one I went to had Blue Rodeo. I have seen them many, many times they always sound great, but that night? man they looked like they wanted to be anywhere but there. It was a good night tho. Rick Mercer was the m-c and he was amazing. Wonder who the special guest will be this year???


Who do you work for??!!!!! After 25 years at Foreign Affairs they gave me a lapel pin and a piece of paper. Their recognition of working in some of the sh*tholes of the world was underwhelming.
Coming up on 35 years. I wonder what extravagence they will come up with this time??!! Maybe another piece of paper and a tuque!! WOW!!!!!

Brian


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

bscott said:


> Who do you work for??!!!!! After 25 years at Foreign Affairs they gave me a lapel pin and a piece of paper. Their recognition of working in some of the sh*tholes of the world was underwhelming.
> Coming up on 35 years. I wonder what extravagence they will come up with this time??!! Maybe another piece of paper and a tuque!! WOW!!!!!
> 
> Brian


yeah it's pretty neat, Dinner for 3500 one year it was Jann Arden and she was amazing! Really funny and talented lady. The fun part is speculating who the "mystery guest" will be every year.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, last night's show was amazing! The sound in the small College theatre is excellent, and the guys put on a great show.

Guitars - well, Jim used a Gibson acoustic and an ES335 all night, and Greg a single P90 pickup Epi Casino. No tele 

The opening act, a Toronto band called Cuff the Duke were also very good. I bought their CD.

Great show!

AJC


----------



## NeilH (Aug 25, 2009)

I saw them in November when they played Vancouver. Great show, front row seats helped! They played mostly songs from their new album, which I thought was a great way to go...would've been so easy for them to pull from their catalogue all night (which would have been an awesome show as well!)


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes, they played a lot of new material... but a lot of the older "standards" as well.

They played nearly 2 hours and 15 minutes without a break!

Very good show!

AJC


----------

